# Running DNS Server on Android device



## senseseer (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all,

is it possible to run an internal DNS server on Android? I am looking for a solution similar to bind9 on Linux (e.g., h**p://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093) that allows to define DNS zones, i.e., all DNS requests are first of all redirected to 127.0.0.1 and then forwarded based on the predefined DNS zones.

Unfortunately, I didn't find aything about this, so I was wondering if it's possible at all in Android?

Thanks,

Chris


----------

